# Prima hydro wash and hydro seal micro review



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

I finally got to use my new prima hydro wash and hydro seal today. 

Shampoo smells lush and has fantastic lubricity but hydro seal is what impressed me the most. 

Left the car wet and damped one plush MF cloth. Sprayed the damp MF with hydro seal and spritzed some on the bodywork where I was immediately working. I went over the whole car first, spritzing a small amount onto the bodywork and re-loading the cloth after ringing it out. The car was left with a tiny amount of dampness which I then buffed off with a second plush mf. 

It was only when the bodywork was buffed that all of a sudden this slickness appeared. The shine was amazing too. My car has pretty good bodywork which looked even better after this. My wife's car is badly swirled but I must say the car looked great after using hydro seal. I usually use fk425 after each wash and I understand they are different products but this IMO is a lot better than fk425 and is a quick and easy way of drying and protecting. 

Neither car has any LSP other than hydro seal, I do 400 miles a week and my wife does 50 at best so I'll see how the durability and self cleaning ability is but I must say that I'm mega impressed with the prima range so far. I've got amigo to try when the weather gets better and I have the time..


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

Forgot one last thing, the black bits of the car, the rubber and plastic all look as if they have been specifically dressed too!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hydroseal is an exellent product, must go dig mine out again


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

I love Prima Hydro seal. A great product durability is real good too.
I usually wash with ONR then use regular Hydro as a spritz instead of water.
It works really well and shine is amazing. I hever had any bonding issues.
I have used Hydro wash a couple of times its a real good wash.

When i have time I like to use ONR then Amigo then Hydro/Hydro seal.
Prima products are just about fool proof. Very very underated IMO.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

I have to buy this one, any info about application?


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

I use 1/3 hydro seal to 2/3 hydro into a spray bottle and spray the car down as I dry.Stunning easy to apply a great booster nice warm glow.Rick from Prima products suggested this on Prima FB page works for me over everything wax sealants etc.:wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I use 1/3 hydro seal to 2/3 hydro into a spray bottle and spray the car down as I dry.Stunning easy to apply a great booster nice warm glow.Rick from Prima products suggested this on Prima FB page works for me over everything wax sealants etc.:wave:


Yes i make up supercharged hydro works really well and is so easy:thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I use 1/3 hydro seal to 2/3 hydro into a spray bottle and spray the car down as I dry.Stunning easy to apply a great booster nice warm glow.Rick from Prima products suggested this on Prima FB page works for me over everything wax sealants etc.:wave:


God damn it!! I never thought about this! I usually use a quick detailer as a booster but this might end up beeing a better option. Althought it would cost me than a gallon of QD. I can see this QD booster easily last 2 months as the full strength Hydro-seal can alst +6 months.


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

Topsport - couldn't be easier, wash car then apply the hydro seal to a dampened mf cloth. Wipe down the area and then buff with a dry mf cloth. I did the whole car but only because the situation allowed it. Summer would be a different matter and I can see the best way to apply then would be the way shown on primas website. 

Cracking stuff. Did 80 miles on the motorway and back roads today when it was raining and car is still gleaming 

I'm hoping it will make the dirt removal easier too then winter washes can be done twice as fast.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I use 1/3 hydro seal to 2/3 hydro into a spray bottle and spray the car down as I dry.Stunning easy to apply a great booster nice warm glow.Rick from Prima products suggested this on Prima FB page works for me over everything wax sealants etc.:wave:


Dumb question is that 1:3 hydro seal/water mixed with 2:3 hydro/water - all in one bottle?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Dumb question is that 1:3 hydro seal/water mixed with 2:3 hydro/water - all in one bottle?


not a dumb question:wave: its 1:3 hydroseal 2:3 hydro, if you want to use just water with hydroseal the application as per the prima wabsite is probably best, both are easy and deliver great results:thumb:


----------

